# Orion Charger problems



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I bought a used charger has the lipo upgrade down to it 
I have a problem with it that it is not charging packs you hook it up and go throught the steps but it doesn't show any amps being put in it 
Shows the time but no mil and no amps going into pack 
Shows what the pack has for volts too 
LMK if you folks can help


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

anybody help ?????


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

KC

Take a pic of the screen and I'll have my kid look at what it says.

We use 3 of those chargers, and I know once I had something set wrong and it wouldn't charge - and he found and fixed it.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

will try tomorrow
It shows the volts in the pack and the time that it is charging but doesn't have any mah going into it and doesn't show 

this is what it looks 
chg 0.0A 000:00(time)
7.70v 0000mah


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

KC - if possible, get me your settings too

(Battery Type = LIPO)
mAh = 3200 (or what ever)
Amp Charge Rate setting.

....I forgot to ask - WHICH "Orion" Charger is this (I just assumed it is the Advantage Carbon Edition)


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

you can cal me at teh shop I don't have long distance on the phone and I don't have your # here yet 
906 643 9372 
(Battery Type = LIPO) YES 
mAh = 3200 (or what ever) 5000
Amp Charge Rate setting. 6 amp
and it is the advantage


----------



## gregm (May 18, 2007)

I had this happen with my Orion a couple years ago. Emailed customer support and they asked me to try a few things, in the end they said to ship it in to them. A NIP one was back in my hands a couple weeks later and has never had a problem again.

Short answer - its hooped - send it in to get looked after.


----------

